# Mitfahrer/in im Raum Kelkheim gesucht



## Susann24 (3. Juli 2009)

Jetzt habe ich endlich ein schickes Mountainbike und düse alleine durch den Taunus  Gibt es vielleicht Gruppen, denen ich mich anschließen kann? Ich bin motorisiert, kann also auch zu weiter entfernten Treffpunkten kommen. 
Vielleicht gibt es auch andere Einzelfahrer/in, die Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour haben.
Da ich als Nordlicht mich erst seit 5 Jahren an den Bergen des Taunus versuche, bin ich eher die Freizeitbikerin.

Sonnige Grüße aus dem heissen Frankfurt 

S24


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

Kein Grund im Raum Kelkheim MTB-mäßig immer alleine unterwegs zu sein 

 Hier ist zwar nicht mehr soviel los, wie in den Jahren zuvor, aber es geht immer noch was, z.b. die Dienstagsabendrunde von Uwe50 ab Hofheim/Gundelhardt im Touren-ab-Hofheim-Fred oder die DIMB Trail Tour ab Hofheim am 12.07.

Meine bessere Hälfte und ich machen gerade am w/e öfter Touren ab Fischbach, einfach mal im Plausch-Fred mitlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2009)

... achso: um MTB-mäßig Anschluss zu finden ist vllt. der Bike-Treff von GoCrazy (www.go-crazy.de) Mittwochs um 18:00 Uhr ab Hohemark nicht schlecht. Da wird in verschiedenen Leveln mit einem Guide durch den Taunus getourt. Kostet pro Saison 50 Euronen, wird aber auf eine Bike-Reise bei GC angerechnet.


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

Gibt auch die Frauenrunde, wenn Du erst mal anfangen willst sind die gar nicht schlecht. 
GC ist gut aber man ist an einen Tag und eine Uhrzeit gebunden. Aber viellicht kann man ja Fürst Wahltho mal dazu bringen, Touren mit dem gemeinen Volke zu fahren  (Plauscher2)


----------



## elMundo (3. Juli 2009)

Hola Susann,

nach zehn Jahren Abwesenheit wohne ich seit kurzem wieder in Fischbach und suche auch Leute zum fahren. Laß uns dochmal zusammen auf Tour gehen. Du erreichst mich unter 06195 757 854 oder 0173 70 95 234.

Gruß - el


----------



## Karlina (3. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Gibt auch die Frauenrunde, wenn Du erst mal anfangen willst sind die gar nicht schlecht.
> GC ist gut aber man ist an einen Tag und eine Uhrzeit gebunden. Aber viellicht kann man ja Fürst Wahltho mal dazu bringen, Touren mit dem gemeinen Volke zu fahren  (Plauscher2)



Hi all! Ich wäre auch gerne dabei - bei ner Tour mit dem gemeinen Volke   also nix mit von Rampe fliegen und so.. Das trifft sich, Susann, bin auch neu auf dem MTB, da auch aus dem Norden! Aber Sport schon immer getrieben. War in dieser Woche gleich 2x auf dem Fuchstanz - leider nur nach Feierabend - war auch mal ein Erlebnis, den Fuchstanz um 8pm wie nach einer Neutronenbombe zu erleben - mutterseelenallein, gleich wieder ohne Bierchen Kurve runtergedreht. Würde mich gern am liebsten einer Gruppe, die sowieso fährt, andocken, da ich zur Feierabendstunde (heißt bei mir so ab 18:30 frühestens) keine Lust habe im tiefen Wald als Gretel im Hexenhäuschen zu enden und deswegen an fast jeder WEggabelung lieber die Karte aufschlage. Was nervt, denn es locken schöne Wege, aber ich bleib dann lieber auf den Haupt"autobahnen" des Taunus...schade. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch dein Problem, Susann? Und wenn dann im Herbst noch die Wildschweine auftauchen? Also, wenn eine sowieso immer fahrende vertrauenswürdige Taunusinsidergruppe ne halbwegs frische Mittvierzigerin ins Schlepptau nehmen würde, bitte doch hier mal aushängen. Allen ein schönes Wochenende Karlina.


----------



## Hopi (4. Juli 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> Hi all! Ich wäre auch gerne dabei - bei ner Tour mit dem gemeinen Volke   also nix mit von Rampe fliegen und so...



Wer fliegt denn hier von Rampen 
Aber eigentlich eine gute Idee Plauscher 2 aufzulegen, da es den neuen WABHopi gibt. Ich bekomme aber erst am 15ten  den Draht aus der Hand, bis dahin falle ich noch aus. Aber meine Frau würde bestimmt auch schon früher zu der einen oder andern Runde starten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aber viellicht kann man ja Fürst Wahltho mal dazu bringen, Touren mit dem gemeinen Volke zu fahren  (Plauscher2)





Hopi schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich eine gute Idee Plauscher 2 aufzulegen, da es den neuen WABHopi gibt. Ich bekomme aber erst am 15ten  den Draht aus der Hand, bis dahin falle ich noch aus. Aber meine Frau würde bestimmt auch schon früher zu der einen oder andern Runde starten.





...



wahltho schrieb:


> Meine bessere Hälfte und ich machen gerade am w/e öfter Touren ab Fischbach, einfach mal im Plausch-Fred mitlesen



@WABHopi: Lesen hilft


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> ... denn es locken schöne Wege, aber ich bleib dann lieber auf den Haupt"autobahnen" des Taunus...schade. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch dein Problem, Susann? Und wenn dann im Herbst noch die Wildschweine auftauchen? ...



schöne wege abseits der wabs (genannt trails, bzw. singletrails) gibt es reichlich  also kein grund, nur auf wab´s rumzufahren ...
vor wildschweinen hat mein frauchen auch immer angst. weiß gar nicht, woher das kommt 
hab in all den jahren erst einmal ne wildsau zu gesicht bekommen. rehe dagegen sieht man wesentlich häufiger im wald ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab in all den jahren erst einmal ne wildsau zu gesicht bekommen. rehe dagegen sieht man wesentlich häufiger im wald ...



Wildschweine habe ich auch erst einmal getroffen, das war aber dann gleich eine Rotte, die direkt vor mir eine WAB gekreuzt hat.


----------



## Karlina (6. Juli 2009)

ja und was macht man da, wenn an wirklich einsamer Stelle ne Sau oder gar Rotte da - nicht vorbeiläuft - sondern vor einem steht und vielleicht sogar noch auf einen zukommt? Habe mal gelesen, dass Wildschweine eine viel größere Gefahr für die Menschheit darstellen als Wölfe, die ja auch wieder im Kommen sind ;-) 
Sorry falls das hier im Forum schon zig mal erklärt wurde, aber da ich hier auch dicht am Taunus wohne, sehe ich ja immer zb längs des Oberen Aufstiegs in Kronberg im Herbst die tiefen Suhlen, wer so ne Kraft hat, dem möcht ich nicht allein gegenüber stehen. Am Oberen Aufstieg bin ich immer noch in der Nähe der menschlichen Zivilation und würd auf glatter Straße runter laufen, was das Zeug hält. Aber an irgendeiner gottverlassenen Schneise im Wald, uphill, mit heraushängender Zunge? Stehenbleiben? Freundlich grüßen und nach dem Weg fragen? Schreien und Schimpfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (6. Juli 2009)

Also das eine Mal wo mir Wildschweine im Taunus begegnet sind (unterhalb des Herzbergs) sind die weggelaufen. Das könnte höchstens dann anders sein, wenn die Bachen gerade frisch geworfen haben und Ihre Frischlinge beschützen wollen. 

Laut Wikipedia ist das von Mitte März bis Ende Mai der Fall. Da heißt es dann halt aufpassen und ggf. schnell umdrehen.


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> ja und was macht man da, wenn an wirklich einsamer Stelle ne Sau oder gar Rotte da - :



Schon mal die Preiselbeeren auf den Teller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Das könnte höchstens dann anders sein, wenn die Bachen gerade frisch geworfen haben und Ihre Frischlinge beschützen wollen.



 Bingo 

Mein Filius war letzten Spätherbst mal am Staufen auf dem Wounded Knee Trail joggen. Auf einmal standen ein Stück vor ihm auf dem Weg ein paar Wildschweine inkl. Frischlinge. Eines der Viecher hat meinem Sohn dann hinterhergesetzt, der wiederum hat Fersengeld gegeben und konnte sich letztendlich nur noch retten, in dem er auf einen Baum geklettert ist...

Vor ein paar Jahren hat eine Sau mal einen MTBler irgendwo im Taunus vom Bike geholt, den hat's ziemlich übel erwischt..

... Fazit: Wenn die Viecher Junge haben, ist mit denen nicht zu spassen


----------



## tomtomba (7. Juli 2009)

hhm wir joggen auch immer um den Staufen, auch und gerade im Winter im Dunkeln, allerdings immer in kleinen Gruppen, man hört und riecht die Viecher sehr oft, aber da kam noch nie einer auf uns zu. Manchmal sieht man sie auch im Schein der Stirnlampen, aber die lassen sich nicht stören. Ich bin der Meinung die haben sich an die Menschen im Wald gewöhnt. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Susann24 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute!!!

Mein Titel lautete Mitfahrer/in im Raum Kelkheim gesucht und nicht: wer findet die schönsten oder meisten Wildschweine 

Also, wenn jemand Info zu Touren hat, immer ran damit, aber Wildschweinstorys sind jetzt out.

Vielen Dank und 

Viele Grüße

S24


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2009)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung die haben sich an die Menschen im Wald gewöhnt.



Na mein Sohn hat da andere Erfahrungen gemacht und das war nicht im Dunkeln, sondern Nachmittags, noch im Hellen 

Ich bin in den letzten Jahren soviel alleine bei jeder Jahreszeit sowohl im Dunkeln als auch im Hellen im Taunus alleine auf Trails unterwegs gewesen und habe erst einmal wirklich direkten Kontakt mit Wildschweinen gehabt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer direkten Begegnung ist somit anscheinend gering. Wenn man aber mal auf Wildschweine trifft und sie haben gerade Frischlinge, dann ist mit ihnen wie gesagt wirklich nicht zu spaßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2009)

Susann24 schrieb:


> .., aber Wildschweinstorys sind jetzt out.



Jawoll Frau Moderatorin, Jawoll!


----------



## Karlina (7. Juli 2009)

Right you are, Susann, aber irgendwie driftet hier jedes Thema ab, ich gucke schon immer im Pfad "Afterwork-Biken", was mich ja interessiert, aber is nich - da gehts um Alpen-Touren (was auch interessant ist!). 

Wie schon per Mail dir geschrieben, leider kommendes W-E im berglosen Norden, aber evtl. schon Mittw. und sicher das W-E drauf komm ich gerne mit, wenn wo was läuft, wenns nicht zu fortgeschritten zugeht..das kommt noch ;-)


----------



## Everstyle (7. Juli 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> Right you are, Susann, aber irgendwie driftet hier jedes Thema ab, ich gucke schon immer im Pfad "Afterwork-Biken", was mich ja interessiert, aber is nich - da gehts um Alpen-Touren (was auch interessant ist!)...



Hallo,

ein paar Worte von mir dazu. Ich persönlich bin erst letztes Jahr hier im Forum aktiv geworden indem ich mich der AWB-Runde angeschlossen habe. Wie der Name schon sagt, die Idee von AWB ist sich immer Mittwochs um 18 Uhr an der Hohemark zu einer Feierabendrunde zu treffen. Nach einer Saison kann ich dir sagen, dass es nicht immer möglich war die Runde hinzubekomme wg. was auch immer. Anderseits hat man so einige neue Leute kennen gelernt mit denen dann z. B. auch am WE gefahren wurde. 

So ähnlich "treffen" sich halt hier im Frankfurter Subforum die Leute in vier/fünf verschiedenen Threads. Gleichzeitig werden aber diese Threads auf sehr häufig für Informationsaustausch, Kaufberatung, Technikhilfe, Reisetips, Reiseberichte usw. "missbraucht". Das bedeutet aber, willst du erfahren, wann, wer, wo und mit wem fährt, bist du leider "gezwungen" die Geschichten mitzulesen. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (7. Juli 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> Right you are, Susann, aber irgendwie driftet hier jedes Thema ab, ich gucke schon immer im Pfad "Afterwork-Biken", was mich ja interessiert, aber is nich - da gehts um Alpen-Touren (was auch interessant ist!).


Hi Karlina,

Du musst einfach nur den Mut haben und im Afterwork-Thread mal "Hallo" sagen. Wir beißen da nicht  und außerdem können wir da problemlos auch zwei oder drei Paralleldiskussionen verkraften.

Wenn Du also Lust hast am WE mal mit uns zu fahren, da sag einfach dort Bescheid. Dann wird sich schon was ergeben.


----------



## MissQuax (8. Juli 2009)

Susann24 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!!
> 
> Mein Titel lautete Mitfahrer/in im Raum Kelkheim gesucht und nicht: wer findet die schönsten oder meisten Wildschweine
> 
> ...


 

Da mußt du dich mit abfinden: hier wird jeder Fred "zerplauscht"! 
  


Wenn du vielleicht mal eine Frauentour fahren möchtest, schau doch in den Fred "Frauenrunde" oder kontaktiere direkt die "Taunusschnecke", die ist sehr oft, sehr viel hier im ganzen Revier unterwegs, kennt sich dementsprechend gut aus und ist (fast) immer für eine Tour zu haben.

Viele Grüße + viel Spaß,

MissQuax


PS: Taunusschnecke ist momentan noch in Urlaub, müßte so ca. in 1,5 Wochen wieder da sein.


----------



## tomtomba (8. Juli 2009)

Also zurück zum Thread, ich wohne zwar in Kelkheim und bin auch viel unterwegs, aber im Moment i.d.r. immer direkt nach dem Arbeiten vom Büro weg, weil ich Kilometer schrubben muß für einen Wettkampf. (Albstadt Marathon Sub4!!) 
Als "Einsteiger" kann ich Dir den UWE 50 (Urs) sehr ans Herz legen, die fahren immer Dienstags um 18:30 an der Gundelhard (nettes Auflugslokal zwischen Lorsbach und Kelkheim) los. Die Gundelhard ist mit dem Auto zu erreichen. Der Urs ist ein Trailfetischist, der hat mir in meinem Heimatrevier Trails gezeigt die ich in 20 Jahren nicht entdeckt habe. Von Tempo her ist es eher gemäßigt und die Gruppe ist auch nicht zu groß. 
Da gibt es einen eigenen Fred "Touren ab Hofheim" das stehen auch seine Kontaktdaten usw...
Die Touren gehen immer bis weit in den Oktober rein, dann eben mit Licht. 
Urs geht aber demnächst in Urlaub. 
Schließ Dich da mal an, das macht bestimmt Spaß. 
Wenn Du mit ElMundo fährst würde ich mir aber ein paar Ohropax besorgen  
Gruß Tom


----------



## wondermike (8. Juli 2009)

Susann24 schrieb:


> Also, wenn jemand Info zu Touren hat, immer ran damit, aber Wildschweinstorys sind jetzt out.



Also, eine hab' ich noch: 

Mir ist mal eine ganze Rotte begegnet, die panisch über's Feld direkt in meine Richtung gerannt kam. Da habe ich dann auch eher ans auf-den-nächsten-Baum-klettern als an Preisselbeeren gedacht.  Zum Glück waren die so verängstigt, dass sie nicht auf Stunk aus waren, sondern sich schnurstracks in den Wald verdrückt haben.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (8. Juli 2009)

Da muß ich ja auch noch schnell etwas Werbung für unseren Donnerstags-Biketreff ab Hofheim machen . Sind ne frauenlastige Gruppe, die aber (natürlich!) auch frauenverstehende Männer mitnimmt  und gemütlich-trailig durch den Hofheimer Wald düst. Ist eine Veranstaltung des MTB-Club-Beinharts, Gäste sind immer und jederzeit willkommen - sofern es sich nicht um Racer, sondern gemütliche Tourenfahrer handelt......

Mehr dazu hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389206&page=2

Also gerne mal vorbeischnuppern!!!!

Bis demnächst !

Marion


----------



## elMundo (10. Juli 2009)

tomtomba schrieb:


> ...Wenn Du mit ElMundo fährst würde ich mir aber ein paar Ohropax besorgen



...hä??? Quatsch ich Dir zu viel beim biken?

Gruß - el


----------



## Ankari (16. Juli 2009)

hi susann24,
bin ebenfall nen nordlicht und seit nem jahr in kriftel und seitdem durch die nähe zum taunus begeisterter "tourenbiker". aktuell düse ich allein mit meinem garmin durch die gegend. würde mich freuen einer netten truppe anschließen zu können. alles was so ab hofheim/kriftel/gundelhardt/viehweide losgeht wäre prima. 
Melde Dich doch mal bei Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elMundo (19. Juli 2009)

Hola Susann,

nachdem wir letzten Samstag zusammen um die Saalburg gefahren sind, war ich am Sonntag noch mit den DIMB'lern ab Hofheim unterwegs. War 'ne super Tour, mit vielen tollen Trails! Wäre für Dich aber zu hart gewesen.
Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mich aber gleich mal ein bischen über Tourentreffs, auch nach Deinem Gusto, informiert. Der Tipp mit Urs, ab Gundelhard (glaub Dienstags und oder Donnerstags oder so) wäre für Dich super. Seine Frau fährt auch und ich denke ihr beiden habt ein vergleibares Level.
Wennst, wie gesagt, rund um Kelkheim was fahren willst, kannst Dich jederzeit wieder bei mir melden!

Gruß - el


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Juli 2009)

elMundo schrieb:


> ...hä??? Quatsch ich Dir zu viel beim biken?
> 
> Gruß - el



schwätzer?


----------



## Karlina (20. Juli 2009)

Hi, würd mich nach wie vor auch gerne anschließen, wenns zeitlich passt.. Zähl ja auch zur Anfängerfraktion - wobei immer sportlich eingeordnet, 1990 Rennsteiglauf mitgemacht etc.  - aber hier mal eine Frage: gestern war ich mal "zuerst runter", also (mit Auto-Karte immer, da Wegenetz noch unbekannt und nur HG Radkarte vorhanden) v Königstein, Rettershof, Lorsbach nach Hofheim und wollte eben die Schneise am Meisterturm wieder hoch zurück. Ehrlich, da ging nichts, ich weiß nicht, ob hier noch jemand ist, der (zugibt, dass er) da auch schieben muss, also den Kreuzweg hoch zum Meisterturm... Als ich mein Herz pieksen merkte und mir die 23 Jahre, die ich noch bis zur Rente durchhalten muss einfielen, hab ich lieber geschoben. Dann hab ich mich gefragt, wie fit die alle sein müssen, wenn die von Hofheim (am Meisterturm) quasi als WArmwerde-Anfahrt in den Taunus biken, um da dann richtig loszulegen?? Oh je.
Genauso neulich haben welche von euch ne Tour hier beschrieben, darin u.a. Eppstein, Kaisertempel, 2 Mal hoch?? Wenn damit der Weg von Ortsmitte aus gemeint ist, den ich vom hochspazieren kenne, dann Hut ab...


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

Das ist alles Training  wir sind gestern von Liederbach > Fuxi > Feldberg und zurück. Das merkt man kaum in den Beinen! Aber wenn es extrem steil nach oben geht ist das  eine ganz andere Belastung.


----------



## Susann24 (20. Juli 2009)

Hey Karlina,

ich war vor 2 Wochen auf dem Feldberg und ich fands anspruchsvoll. Das waren irgendwie 700 Höhenmeter. Mehr muss es bei mir zunächst auch nicht sein. Ich kenne diese Strecken, die Du beschrieben hast, jetzt nicht, aber mein Ehrgeiz ist es nicht, nach der Fahrt völlig am Ende zu sein. Ich will langsam meine Kondition und Kraft steigern, das ist mir wichtiger und Herzexplosionen will man doch lieber in anderen Situationen haben

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal, uns zu treffen. Nächste Woche vielleicht mal in der Woche?

Gruß

S24


----------



## sipaq (20. Juli 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> Hi, würd mich nach wie vor auch gerne anschließen, wenns zeitlich passt.. Zähl ja auch zur Anfängerfraktion - wobei immer sportlich eingeordnet, 1990 Rennsteiglauf mitgemacht etc.  - aber hier mal eine Frage: gestern war ich mal "zuerst runter", also (mit Auto-Karte immer, da Wegenetz noch unbekannt und nur HG Radkarte vorhanden) v Königstein, Rettershof, Lorsbach nach Hofheim und wollte eben die Schneise am Meisterturm wieder hoch zurück. Ehrlich, da ging nichts, ich weiß nicht, ob hier noch jemand ist, der (zugibt, dass er) da auch schieben muss, also den Kreuzweg hoch zum Meisterturm... Als ich mein Herz pieksen merkte und mir die 23 Jahre, die ich noch bis zur Rente durchhalten muss einfielen, hab ich lieber geschoben. Dann hab ich mich gefragt, wie fit die alle sein müssen, wenn die von Hofheim (am Meisterturm) quasi als WArmwerde-Anfahrt in den Taunus biken, um da dann richtig loszulegen?? Oh je.
> Genauso neulich haben welche von euch ne Tour hier beschrieben, darin u.a. Eppstein, Kaisertempel, 2 Mal hoch?? Wenn damit der Weg von Ortsmitte aus gemeint ist, den ich vom hochspazieren kenne, dann Hut ab...


Das ist alles eine Frage des Trainings und diese Erlebnisse hat jeder von uns (auch die wirklich fitten) am Anfang der Saison sofern man nicht wirklich hart zu sich selbst ist und auch im Winter viel fährt.

Ich bin Ende März nach 5 nahezu bike-freien Monaten nicht mal ohne Schieben von der Hohemark hoch zum Fuchstanz gekommen (und wir hatten schon zwei Pausen zwischendruch gemacht). Mittlerweile ist die Strecke unter "lockeres Einrollen" abgespeichert 

Ergo: Du musst einfach möglichst viel fahren (km und hm), dann geht das irgendwie ganz von alleine.


----------



## Karlina (21. Juli 2009)

Hi, danke fürs Mutmachen, na dann gibts ja noch Hoffnung.. was ich auch merke, dass Joggen als Training wirklich kaum etwas zum Höhenfahren beiträgt, da werden ganz andere Beinpartien plötzlich beansprucht - ein netter Nebeneffekt ;-)  Susann, gerne, ich hoffe, ich komme nächste Woche auch mal eher aus dem Büro, od komm gleich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Mit Hohemark 18:00 Uhr MTB Treffen ist eigentlich sonst nie zu schaffen,obwohl gar nicht weit weg, - vielleicht peil ich das aber mal nächste Woche an, da im Office Sommerloch herrscht, & wenn ich dann endlich mal nen blöden Helm hab. Als bislang größtenteils WAB-Befahrerin hielt ich das bislang noch nicht für allzu notwendig...


----------



## sipaq (21. Juli 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> wenn ich dann endlich mal nen blöden Helm hab. Als bislang größtenteils WAB-Befahrerin hielt ich das bislang noch nicht für allzu notwendig...


Ich will jetzt nicht wie Deine Mutter klingen, aber das ist ein böser Irrtum.  
Im Regelfall bist Du bergab auf WABs viel schneller unterwegs als auf Singletrails und auch auf WABs kann immer mal ein Ast oder Stein blöd liegen, den Du zu spät siehst und der dann zum Abflug führt.

Auch Wanderer machen beim überholen manchmal unvorhersehbare Dinge. Und zuguterletzt kann es Dir im Wald theoretisch immer passieren, dass Dir ein Reh, ein Wildschwein oder was anderes wohlschmeckendes direkt vors Rad läuft. Ist ja beim autofahren durch waldige Gebiete nicht anders.


----------



## Friendlyman (22. Juli 2009)

Habe gestern Abend (eigenmächtig) die Urlaubsvertretung für Urs übernommen .
Marcus und ich haben eine schöne Runde über Staufen, Kaisertempel mit Spitzkehren (persönliche Erstbefahrung), Judenkopf und Eisdiele in Hofheim gedreht.
Also bis Dienstag! ?


Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susann24 (22. Juli 2009)

Hey Wolfgang,

wann und wo geht es denn Dienstag los? Ist die Tour sehr anspruchsvoll hinsichtlich der Trails oder schafft das auch eine Trail-einsteigerin?

Gruß

Susann


----------



## Friendlyman (22. Juli 2009)

18.30 an der Gundelhardt.
Da ist nix Schwieriges dabei was Frau fahren muß.


----------



## Karlina (22. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht wie Deine Mutter klingen, aber das ist ein böser Irrtum.
> Im Regelfall bist Du bergab auf WABs viel schneller unterwegs als auf Singletrails und auch auf WABs kann immer mal ein Ast oder Stein blöd liegen, den Du zu spät siehst und der dann zum Abflug führt.
> 
> Auch Wanderer machen beim überholen manchmal unvorhersehbare Dinge. Und zuguterletzt kann es Dir im Wald theoretisch immer passieren,



Aber ich fahre ja so, dass es diesem Wissen entspricht.. Würde nie vor Kurven oder Menschengruppen brettern... Na ja wie gesagt, ich hielt mein eher ja noch bedächtiges und mittiges Geradeausfahren noch nicht für allzu riskant für meine Birne. Wenns 15° runter durch die Bäume geht, ist es was anderes, keine Frage... Aber ich möchte nicht zu dieser Anfängerfraktion gehören, die erst mal vor allem ihr Edelequipment mit fettem Helm aufbrezelt, sich schließlich aber von jeder Anfängerin überholen lässt..... ;-) Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich noch niemanden überholt hätte - und zwar ohne Helm und mit 6 Jahre altem Joggertop.


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2009)

hi,

das mit dem helm hat nix mit edelausstattung oder eigenem fahrkönnen zu tun 
grundsätzlich immer mit helm auf dem rad. *man muß auch immer mit den anderen rechnen. auf der straße und im wald !*
gleiches gilt auch für andere sportarten wie ski, snowboard, inline usw.
eigentlich müßte man sogar als fußgänger/jogger einen tragen, um sein wichtigstes körperteil zu schützen 

bei joggertop etc. kann man wesentlich kulanter sein. da wirst du schon selbst feststellen, wie praktisch so ein radlertrikot mit rückentaschen oder eine hose mit polster ist ...

so, genug der moralpredigt am frühen morgen  bis bald im wald


----------



## sipaq (23. Juli 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> Aber ich fahre ja so, dass es diesem Wissen entspricht.. Würde nie vor Kurven oder Menschengruppen brettern... Na ja wie gesagt, ich hielt mein eher ja noch bedächtiges und mittiges Geradeausfahren noch nicht für allzu riskant für meine Birne. Wenns 15° runter durch die Bäume geht, ist es was anderes, keine Frage... Aber ich möchte nicht zu dieser Anfängerfraktion gehören, die erst mal vor allem ihr Edelequipment mit fettem Helm aufbrezelt, sich schließlich aber von jeder Anfängerin überholen lässt..... ;-)


Wie gesagt, es ist deine Birne mit der Du spielst.

Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass bei den hier im Forum immer wieder ausgeschriebenen Touren immer strikte Helmpflicht gilt. Wie Wissefux schon sagt, man muss auch immer mit der Dummheit der anderen rechnen. Wenn Dich ein anderer unvorsichtiger Biker mit Tempo 30 vom Rad schiesst, hilt Dir Deine vorsichtige Fahrweise leider auch nicht mehr weiter. Und selbst wenn Du (ohne Feindeinwirkung) extrem vorsichtig mit vielleicht 10km/h einen Waldweg runterfährst, kann es Dir passieren, dass Du einen Stein oder Ast mal übersiehst und dann über den Lenker gehst. Rechne es Dir selbst mal aus, welche Energie bei 10 km/h und knapp 2m Fallhöhe auf deinen Schädel einwirken. Das Ergebnis wird Dir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute!!!

Der Titel lautete Mitfahrer/in im Raum Kelkheim gesucht und nicht: wer ist so uneinsichtig ohne Helm zu biken

Also, wenn jemand Info zu Touren hat, immer ran damit, aber Helmstorys sind jetzt out.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!!
> 
> Der Titel lautete Mitfahrer/in im Raum Kelkheim gesucht und nicht: wer ist so uneinsichtig ohne Helm zu biken
> 
> Also, wenn jemand Info zu Touren hat, immer ran damit, aber Helmstorys sind jetzt out.



schon klar, herr fürst der nordsee 

dennoch sollte jeder, der hier offiziell touren anbietet, wert darauf legen, dass seine mitfahrer behelmt sind. von daher war es schon wichtig, nochmal darauf hinzuweisen.

der thread wird sich schon wieder in die korrekte richtung entwickeln. kurze ausschweifungen gibts aber in jedem thread


----------



## wondermike (23. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also, wenn jemand Info zu Touren hat, immer ran damit, aber Helmstorys sind jetzt out.



Genau! Und Schweinegeschichten auch. 

Übrigens: Grade heute war zu lesen, dass Jens Voigt ohne Helm wahrscheinlich draufgegangen wäre. Nun hat man auf der WAB zwar selten 80 Sachen drauf, aber die braucht man auch gar nicht, um sich die Birne einzurennen. Und ein Fuffzich-Euro-Helm hat nun wirklich nichts mit "Edelequipment" zu tun.


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau! Und Schweinegeschichten auch.



ja, gibs ihm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> schon klar, herr fürst der nordsee
> ...
> der thread wird sich schon wieder in die korrekte richtung entwickeln. kurze ausschweifungen gibts aber in jedem thread





wondermike schrieb:


> Genau! Und Schweinegeschichten auch.
> ...





wissefux schrieb:


> ja, gibs ihm



Die Herren Fux & WM: Setzen, Sechs - Durchgefallen


----------



## Karlina (23. Juli 2009)

Bevor hier noch Blut fließt: ok ok, und nur zum Abschluss der "H-Frage" folgender Artikel, geht zwar um andere Pisten, aber das Problem ist das selbe, aber die Experten sprechen eben KEINE Helmpflicht aus, so wie sich auch auf der Skiklassenfahrt meiner Tochter die Lehrer/Betreuerfraktion (!) mit ihrer Nichthelmpflicht, jawohl, durchsetzen konnten:
*http://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundheit/367/454052/text/*
Soviel Freiheit über das eigene (!) Risiko sollte sein, denn zumindest - siehe Althaus-Fall - gefährden ja wohl die Helmlosen nicht die Behelmten... Denn dann müsste ja konsequenterweise auch das Rauchen und Alkohol verboten werden.
Ich bin nicht gegen Helm, habe nur noch nicht den Punkt bei meinem Anfängerkönnen, dass ich selbst finde, dass bei meiner Fahrweise - und Streckenwahl ein besonderer Kopfschutz notwendig ist und auszeitlichen Gründen einfach es noch nicht geschafft zu kaufen - ich fahre dann lieber Rad ;-)


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2009)

Karlina, es will dich auch keiner zum Helm zwingen, aber Du glaubst nicht bei was für dummen Kleinigkeiten man schon mal zu Boden geht. Es gab und gibt hier immer den einen oder andern Thread in dem Grabenkämpfe pro und kontra gefochten werden! Aber jeder der schon den einen oder andern abstieg hatte weiß, dass es dich immer erwischen könnte (nicht nur mit speed im Gelände) und ein Helm das Verletzungsrisiko senken kann. 


Aber nun mal wieder etwas anders, hast Du Lust nächste Woche mal eine Tour Richtung Feldberg zu fahren? Meine Frau (in 12 Stunden ) und ich werden nächste Woche die eine oder andere Tour fahren.


----------



## MissQuax (24. Juli 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> Soviel Freiheit über das eigene (!) Risiko sollte sein,


 
*Und was ist mit dem Risiko und der Freiheit deiner Angehörigen, wenn du im Falle des Falles (ohne Helm) SO endest:*

*




*

*Aber davon abgesehen, muß jede/r selbst wissen, ob sie/er etwas im Kopf hat, was sich zu schützen lohnt!*


Verständnislose Grüße,
MissQuax


----------



## wondermike (24. Juli 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *Und was ist mit dem Risiko und der Freiheit deiner Angehörigen, wenn du im Falle des Falles (ohne Helm) SO endest:*
> 
> *...*
> 
> ...



         

Manche begreifen es leider nie - oder erst wenn's zu spät ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Manche begreifen es leider nie - oder erst wenn's zu spät ist.



... und dann können sie es oft gar nicht mehr begreifen


----------



## sipaq (24. Juli 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gegen Helm, habe nur noch nicht den Punkt bei meinem Anfängerkönnen, dass ich selbst finde, dass bei meiner Fahrweise - und Streckenwahl ein besonderer Kopfschutz notwendig ist und auszeitlichen Gründen einfach es noch nicht geschafft zu kaufen - ich fahre dann lieber Rad ;-)


Es ist, wie schon gesagt, Dein Leben bzw. Deine Gesundheit mit der Du spielst. Beides (Leben und Gesundheit) sollten einem schon 50-60 Euro wert sein. Mehr kostet ein vernünftiger Helm nämlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2009)

jetzt reichts aber so langsam mit der helmdiskussion


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2009)

Genau


----------



## lordnicon (27. Juli 2009)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> 18.30 an der Gundelhardt.
> Da ist nix Schwieriges dabei was Frau fahren muß.



Hi,

gilt das für morgen?? Würde mich auch gern anschliessen! Wie lange geht die Tour??

Gruss Nico


----------



## Karlina (29. Juli 2009)

Aber nun mal wieder etwas anders, hast Du Lust nächste Woche mal eine Tour Richtung Feldberg zu fahren? Meine Frau (in 12 Stunden ) und ich werden nächste Woche die eine oder andere Tour fahren.[/quote]

Hi Hopi, wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch euch und danke für das Angebot! Komme gerne bei fortgeschrittenerer Kondition und Behelmtheit drauf zurück, aber mir fehlt zZ einfach die Zeit.. 
Ich gönne euch erst mal die Flitterwochen (in denen ihr hoffentlich wenigstens hin und wieder Helm&Bike ablegt? ;-) Macht was draus!


----------



## Hopi (30. Juli 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> Hi Hopi, wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch euch und danke für das Angebot! Komme gerne bei fortgeschrittenerer Kondition und Behelmtheit drauf zurück, aber mir fehlt zZ einfach die Zeit..
> Ich gönne euch erst mal die Flitterwochen (in denen ihr hoffentlich wenigstens hin und wieder Helm&Bike ablegt? ;-) Macht was draus!



Mach das wir werden jetzt 1 Woche zum Trail Surfen nach Österreich fahren, aber in zwei Wochen könnte man ja mal mit kurzen Abendrunden anfangen. Keine Angst, wir sind keine Konditionstiere die erst glücklich sind,  wenn sie bergauf einen 20iger Schnitt haben . Nein, nein, wir fahren ja um Spaß zu haben


----------



## Friendlyman (3. August 2009)

Dienstag 18.30
Urlaubsvertretung für Uwe.
Mitfahren auf eigene Verantwortung und bitte mit Kopfschutz ( wollte durch das Wort Helm diesen Fred nicht weiter strapazieren) 
Mit freundlichen Bikergrüßen

W.


----------



## Susann24 (3. August 2009)

Ich bin morgen wieder dabei, wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt. Mir hat die Schlammschlacht letzte Woche Spaß gemacht.

Gruß

S24


----------



## Karlina (4. August 2009)

Hi Susann&Friendlyman, ihr ward nicht zufällig nur zu zweit und mir freundlich lächelnd zw 19 und 19:30 Uhr eben begegnet - zw. Ruppertshain und Schneidhain ;-) ? Ich schaffs einfach zu 18:30 nicht zur Gundelhardt - bin selbst im Sommerloch bis min 18:00 im Büro in Kronberg (man fängt in der Branche auch erst um 09:00 an....), dann nach Hause umziehen, wenn ich gut bin, bin ich um 18:45 auf dem Rad.. und da ich morgen abend mit nem Kollegen für Brendels Grillumsatz auf dem Fuchstanz sorgen möchte, bin ich heute mehr in der Waagerechten rumgefahren - allerbeste Alleranfänger- oder Feierabendrunde hier mal zum Tip, vielleicht treiben sich hier ja auch noch andere verzagte Anfänger rum: Woogtal in Schnaidhain, aus Spaß Bangertweg hoch, manchmal noch weiter hoch den Victoria-Weg, dann wieder runter Richtung Ruppertshain, Rettershof, die Lsoundso überqueren, Braubachtal runter, nach links, an Roter Mühle vorbei, über die abends wunderbar duftende Wiese zurück nach Schneidhain schaukeln und dann hoch oder je nach dem wohin man will, wer noch Höhenmeter braucht, eben noch mal den Bangertweg hoch ;-) da kann man wunderbar abschalten. 
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet auch ne schöne Tour? Irgendwann wird sich mal ne Gelegenheit ergeben, um 17:30 das Zeitliche im Büro zu segnen...


----------



## Susann24 (5. August 2009)

Hi Karlina,

mir geht es derzeit ähnlich wie Dir. Ich habe es gestern auch nicht geschafft, weil ich bis 19.00 Uhr im Büro war. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja mal zu zweit eine spätere Runde, die dann eben ein bisschen kürzer ausfällt.

Gruß

Susann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. August 2009)

...womit wahrscheinlich bald auch hier die Beleuchtungsfrage diskutiert wird...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2009)

Susann24 schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht schaffen wir ja mal zu zweit eine spätere Runde, die dann eben ein bisschen kürzer ausfällt.



Da müsst Ihr Euch aber schon bald über eine geeignete Beleuchtung Gedanken machen, fahrt bloss nicht mit irgendwelchen Funzeln im Wald herum, das ist genauso gefährlich wie ohne Helm zu fahren


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2009)

gut sehen und gesehen werden ist wichtig


----------



## wombel007 (5. August 2009)

Hi,
um zu dem aktuellen Thema zurück zukommen.
Ich komme Münster/Ts. und fahre meistens am Sa/ So. Morgen,
meinstens zwischen 1 1/2-2 Std.. Da ich nie sagen kann wann ich genau fahre ist das bei mir schwierig, meistens entscheide ich es spontan.
Ich weiß aber das bei wkw es zwei Gruppen gibt mit MTB Taunus wo sich verschiedene Leuts immer mal treffen zu einem gemeinsamen Rundgang, vielleicht versuchst du es mal über wkw.

Grüße
Wombel


----------



## wombel007 (5. August 2009)

Hi,

wenn ihr meint ab Herbst zu Meinen es kommt ein Fluhtlicht euch endgegen, dann könnte ich das sein mit meinem 40Lux Strahler 

G
W


----------



## wondermike (5. August 2009)

Geiler Thread hier. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch die gute alte Fully vs. Hardtail Diskussion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karlina (5. August 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...womit wahrscheinlich bald auch hier die Beleuchtungsfrage diskutiert wird...



;-) Witz erkannt Arachne - und hast sogar Recht, aber diesmal war'ns nicht ich ;-)
Im übrigen stimme ich der Beleuchtungsbedeutung 100% zu, also ohne Sicht bin ich nur am Bremsen, da gehe ich kein Risiko ein und eben bei der Abfahrt, irgendwo son Schleichpfad neben dem Reichenbachweg inkl Verfahren war es ganz shcön dunkel am Boden.
War super eben die Tour (und geschweige Brendels Fuchstanz-Schnitzel) mit dem wegekundigen Kollegen, wow, was der Taunus alles hergibt, er (der Kollege) hat auch extra die West - also abends sonnigere "Wiesen"-Seite des Fuchstanzaufstiegs gewählt und schmale Wege gewählt, also kaum WABs, dafür sogar ein Stück Feldbergschneise aufwärts, aber da fehlt mir noch der Rhythmus bei den Wurzeln und Madame stieg ab.. Wenn jemand einen freundlichen geduldigen Guide braucht - den kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Hej, die anderen Threads sind ja wohl zT auch nicht besser - hier wird wenigstens mal von Frauenherzen über duftende Wiesen geschrieben und nicht nur immer "Morsche" und GN8 oder so was


----------



## Arachne (6. August 2009)

Karlina schrieb:


> ...
> Hej, die anderen Threads sind ja wohl zT auch nicht besser - hier wird wenigstens mal von Frauenherzen über duftende Wiesen geschrieben und nicht nur immer "Morsche" und GN8 oder so was



Ich wollte damit mitnichten diesen Thread disqualifizieren! Ich bin großer Fan davon alle möglichen Themen mit Freunden/Bekannten zu diskutieren und nicht unbedingt in eher anonymen Thementhreads!  (Außer, wenn es sein muss.)



wondermike schrieb:


> Geiler Thread hier. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch die gute alte Fully vs. Hardtail Diskussion.



da geht noch was:

Schutzbleche, oder Mann
Lycra, oder Baggy
Kaffeemühle, oder Kettenschaltung
Aldi, oder Troy Lee Design/Assos
Vertriebs-, oder Versenderbike
CC, oder FR
Thread, oder Fred
WAB, oder Trail
Shimano, oder SRAM
zwei, oder drei Kettenblätter
Dual Control, oder konventionell
Uphill, oder Lift
Versenkbare Sattelstütze, oder manuell
Alu, oder Carbon
...


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> da geht noch was:
> 
> Schutzbleche, oder Mann
> Lycra, oder Baggy
> ...



nicht zu vergessen, falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen :

guten morgen
guten tag
gute nacht 

ich find den fred gut und bin eigentlich begeistert, dass es doch so einige neulinge in und um kelkheim gibt 
da ich aber eher momentan unregelmäßig und spontan fahre, bin ich z.z. meist alleine unterwegs ...
wobei mir grad einfällt : morgen ist halber frei-tag und da wollte ich mittags mal ne runde radeln gehen ...

so, jetzt muß ich für ein zeitiges "moin" noch schnell den fred wechseln ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Geiler Thread hier. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch die gute alte Fully vs. Hardtail Diskussion.



Viel wichtiger sind die Diskussionen bzgl. Rohloff vs. Kettenschaltung und Felgen- vs. scheibenbremse und natürlich die Diskussion darüber wer die besten MTb-Rahmen baut...

... wobei ich die Ergebnisse selbstverständlich schon kenne


----------



## palavas (28. April 2010)

hi ich komme aus Raunheim neben frankfurt und möchte gerne Mit fahren ich bin immer alleine unter wegs


----------



## Cynthia (29. April 2010)

palavas schrieb:


> hi ich komme aus Raunheim neben frankfurt und möchte gerne Mit fahren ich bin immer alleine unter wegs




Halli hallo, 

Du brauchst nicht allein fahren.  Guck mal da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424&goto=newpost

Dienstags und donnerstags, von unterschiedlichen Treffpunkten aus - probier's einfach mal aus.  Gäste sind immer willkommen!

Gruß, Cynthia


----------



## palavas (29. April 2010)

aber eine frau kann bei euch mit fahren und ich nicht oder was


----------



## Cynthia (29. April 2010)

palavas schrieb:


> aber eine frau kann bei euch mit fahren und ich nicht oder was



 Falsch verstanden? 

Frauen sind beim MTBiken meistens in der Minderzahl ... da freut frau sich, wenn es mal anders ist ... 


Du bist herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren!


----------

